
IPhone Game Developer Reports $1M in Sales Per Month  - peter123
http://www.wired.com/gadgetlab/2009/12/iphone-game-developer-reports-1m-in-sales-per-month/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+wired%2Findex+%28Wired%3A+Index+3+%28Top+Stories+2%29%29&utm_content=Google+Reader
======
credo
It is good to read about a success story.

OTH it is strange that the article starts by saying "Plenty of iPhone
programmers whine about their failure to strike it rich in the App Store, but
Tap Tap Revenge developer Tapulous can’t complain."

It is true that many developers have said that most app store developers don't
make much money. For example, a fairly successful developer (in
<http://www.newsweek.com/id/216788/page/2>) said "We made enough to live, but
not nearly as much as if we kept our jobs at a regular game company,".
However, I'm guessing that very few people (if any) have "whined" about not
becoming "rich"

~~~
roc
There was a period of several months where seemingly every article about the
app store included comments that the gold rush was over, piracy was rampant,
it was impossible to rise above the noise, etc.

Why would they all point out the difficulty in getting attention, unless there
was a real phenomenon wherein people expected that it would be easy?

And how else _can_ we interpret implicit assumptions that it would be easy (or
at least _easier_ than in other markets) or that the rewards would be great
(or at least _greater_ than in other markets)?

------
dzlobin
Jeez! A big congratulations to the Tapulous team. On a fairly related note:
Here is a presentation by Jessica Kahn given to Stanford's iPhone development
class. It's about the first year at Tapulous as an iPhone software shop.

The link is a video podcast of that class/lecture from iTunes U.
[http://deimos3.apple.com/WebObjects/Core.woa/Browse/itunes.s...](http://deimos3.apple.com/WebObjects/Core.woa/Browse/itunes.stanford.edu.2024353965.02024353968.2134836854?i=1846742253)

------
mattmanser
_"[Games] give fans a way to engage the music more interactively, turning them
from listeners into participants, riding the social-networking wave better
known as Web 2.0"_

This has got to be the most strained definition of web 2.0 I have ever seen.

Generally a good story though, it just made me chuckle.

